# Percentage of people who tip you?



## JesusisLord777

I just did the math for the last two weeks, and in both weeks I had 33% of my passengers tip me. I was wondering what the percentages are for other members of the forum?


----------



## Fishchris

Well, for in-app tips, 36%, for an average of $3.60. Just checked it. But I feel like my cash tips are a bit more frequent, and maybe more importantly, "larger" ! 40% at closer to $6 average. I've gotten several $8 to $10 cash tips lately...


----------



## JesusisLord777

In my calculations, I included both cash tips and in-app tips, from both Uber and Lyft. I having been driving as much this summer, but even if I were driving more, I would estimate that 30ish percent is average for the amount of people that tip.


----------



## TheFareWay

i just started using in-app tipping so with only 6 trips, nothing yet. overall im at 93 trips and ive been tipped cash 7 times totalling $85 ($20/$10/$5 two times each and $15 once) which is 7.5% of riders. Total payout for those 93 is just shy of $800 for an average of $8.60/trip. I work the university/near west area and the south side. so mostly college students and underprivileged areas. tips are nice but i dont think they weigh heavily on the driver or rider in any meaningful way. you know a good driver when you see a high 5-star rating, badges and compliments. ipso facto, thats how you know someone is a good rider. if a driver/trip experience sticks enough that a rider takes the initiative to give praise after-the-fact, it speaks highly of both persons.
with that being said- a 30-something% tip rate is pretty damn impressive regardless of how much or how many. kudos


----------



## surlywynch

My sense is my tipping percentage increases proportionally to the amount of time a pax is sitting in my car. The longer rides invariably end up with more conversation, which more often than not somehow turns into "How well does driving for Uber/Lyft pay?" I'm honest, but not to badger the pax about a tip.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I average about 85-100% in a taxi depending on if i'm working tourist areas or not.

85% is the hood, and a lot of the "tips" are just change, as in the fare is $10.60 so they hand me $11.

Usually i'm at about $40 per day in tips.


----------



## 1rightwinger

I was off a few weeks while in app tipping started. Just drove a bit on Thurs nt through sat nt. I had about 20 rides between Uber and Lyft. 18 of them tipped. Anywhere from $2 to $ 11. About half were in app and the rest cash. Prior to app tipping I was getting tips from about 4 out of 10 people.


----------



## uberboy1212

I would say my tips have doubled since in app tipping started. From 10% to 20% so its still pretty bad but I'll take it for now.


----------



## Nick781

3-5 percent tip me


----------



## TheUberTransporter

About 2% of my income is tips. 

Here in Canada, nobody knows how to tip.


----------



## tohunt4me

JesusisLord777 said:


> I just did the math for the last two weeks, and in both weeks I had 33% of my passengers tip me. I was wondering what the percentages are for other members of the forum?


5%-10%


----------



## UberBastid

I don't drive a lot, since the in ap tip went live I've driven three days. So, small sample, but ... I am impressed. 
As noted in previous post I am getting more cash tips now too.
In ap tips is 35%


----------



## rman954

Tipping in app has actually boosted by bottom line by a nice bit. 90% of my tips are on Friday and Saturday night and do make a difference (about 20-30 a night, which if you're setting your expectations low which you should during off season does make a difference between a bad night and an okay one). Getting a 3 dollar trip on a minimum fare is common, which is like doing a second minimum fare trip.

It has also boosted my cash tips enough to handle almost all my gas expenses this week, as well as energy drinks, and cigarettes.


----------



## daviceras

Last 100 trips: 14% passengers tipped me


----------



## Trafficat

10 out of my last 100 did an in-app tip. Plus some cash tips.

Today I did 12 rides. 2 in-app tips, 1 cash. $6,$2,$2


----------



## JesusisLord777

The latest couple of weeks I have been hovering around 43%. I would say that the in-app feature is a blessing!


----------



## Gwoae

Those of you that are getting a high percentage of tips, are you soliciting it?

Today was my first day and did 8 rides. I got a $5 and $1. I don't know if I was expecting more but people saying 33% tip seems high to me. 

I have actuslly never taken a ride on lyft or uber so not sure how it works. For lyft when you drop off the pax it asks you to rate them. Does it do the same for the pax? Or can/do they go back in later to rate and tip? I am an hour after my last drop off, should I assume the amount shown is the amount I made or can someone add a tip later? Had another uber driver ride today, she was real talkative and friendly. Took a 30 minute $22 ride and left me $0.


----------



## UberBastid

It seems to run in streaks. I think that looking at one or two days is deceptive. 
Last Friday I worked a short day, did ten rides and got five in ap tips and three outside.
Yesterday I did twelve shifts and got zero in ap tips, and two outside.

No rhyme or reason.
Yesterday people were weird too.


----------



## Johnny Driver

Before in app tipping my tips were about 10% now about 20-25% of pax, and the tips I get in the app seem to be larger than the cash tips for the most part. Every now and then I get a very large cash tip $10-$50. At least that is large for me and my area.


----------



## Uberfunitis

0% I never opted in to receive tips.


----------



## NoDay

I've never thought about this before - but i wonder if there is a higher tipping percentage on XL/Plus rides than that of X/lyft rides. 

Personally I am not sure what my percentage of tips is. I know it was a whole lot better in the winter than it is now. 
Last winter, I could get $100 a week in tips easy. Now I'm lucky to get $10 let alone $20. Granted I drive less often now, but there is a difference between seasons on tipping for sure.


----------



## Smokenburn

10%

3 tips for 31 rides this week.


----------



## Julescase

JesusisLord777 said:


> I just did the math for the last two weeks, and in both weeks I had 33% of my passengers tip me. I was wondering what the percentages are for other members of the forum?


That's so funny, I just did this math last night. Since starting back up driving with Uber (since the tip app was added) on August 9, exactly 25% of my rides have tipped me. I've done 32 rides and I've gotten 8 tips in the app. Not as many as I'd like, but better than none!


----------



## Johnny Driver

For this week 15% on line tips most were $5 a few $4 and a $2. Cash tips 10% most were $2-$3 but 1 was $8. Tips this week 25% of pax tipped. In app tipping has helped me a lot. Almost none of my repeat riders (25% of all my pax when in my small town and I was all week) tip unless they are a bartender or waitstaff then they always tip.


----------



## JesusisLord777

This week is almost over and I just did the math, and out of 33 trips, 17 people tipped me, which comes out to around 51%. 

Someone asked if I solicit tips, and the answer is that I don't ever talk about tips, unless the passenger brings up the subject in a conversation. 

I don't offer water or snacks, but I always try and keep my car spotless, I open doors for people as often as I can, and I dress nice. (Suit and tie, or business casual.)

I also try and read people right away, and talk if they want to talk and be quiet if they don't. Most people will engage you if they want conversation, but sometimes you get a shy person that wants to talk but just needs to feel comfortable.


----------



## joebo1963

TheUberTransporter said:


> About 2% of my income is tips.
> 
> Here in Canada, nobody knows how to tip.


Lol. Yeah lots of Canadian snowbirds here in south Florida and geese they don't tip.


----------



## Julescase

Gwoae said:


> Those of you that are getting a high percentage of tips, are you soliciting it?
> 
> Today was my first day and did 8 rides. I got a $5 and $1. I don't know if I was expecting more but people saying 33% tip seems high to me.
> 
> I have actuslly never taken a ride on lyft or uber so not sure how it works. For lyft when you drop off the pax it asks you to rate them. Does it do the same for the pax? Or can/do they go back in later to rate and tip? I am an hour after my last drop off, should I assume the amount shown is the amount I made or can someone add a tip later? Had another uber driver ride today, she was real talkative and friendly. Took a 30 minute $22 ride and left me $0.


I never solicit tips- I don't mention money at all.


----------



## Johnny Driver

I never solicit tips.


----------



## Maven

Do you calculate #of tipping PAX vs total # PAX or tipping-$ vs. non-tipping revenue (gross or net)?

It's apparent that different drivers have different experiences and the in-App tipping feature works for most drivers, but does it _always _work as intended? If a PAX promised tip does not appear, is it because the PAX lied, the PAX forgot, or the PAX attempted to use -in-App tipping that did not work properly for some mysteriously inexplicable reason? If you are a cynical and suspicious type (guilty!) then you may wish to read
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-stealing-tips.193289/


----------



## JesusisLord777

Of the aforementioned 17 passengers that tipped, 5 of them tipped in cash. I count any ride that ended with a tip, (cash or in app). 

Also, strangely enough, 2 of my cash tips were from Lyft trips.


----------



## Johnny Driver

calculated by #of tipping PAX vs total # PAX

I had my first promise but didn't get tip last night but the guy was drunk and we had a good conversation about craps. He was going to the casino. He was a repeat rider so I will most likely see him again.


----------



## Bozewoman

I only work about 2 hours a day (side job) but the amount of tips I get is low. I'd say only about 15 - 20% of my fares tip. I'm not even asking a lot. Geeze, a buck or two.
And I think Uber taking 25% is WAY too high. Not quite sure yet if this is worth it, especially buying my own gas.


----------



## Maven

Bozewoman said:


> I only work about 2 hours a day (side job) but the amount of tips I get is low. I'd say only about 15 - 20% of my fares tip. I'm not even asking a lot. Geeze, a buck or two. And I think Uber taking 25% is WAY too high. Not quite sure yet if this is worth it, especially buying my own gas.


The amount of tips most drivers get is low. There are various suggestions discussed here. Holding down costs is critical to your profitability. Gas is one of the biggest. Checkout https://uberpeople.net/threads/cheapest-gas.140059/
Also most new drivers are unaware of critical Insurance issues, Checkout the link below.


----------



## Julescase

Maven said:


> The amount of tips most drivers get is low. There are various suggestions discussed here. Holding down costs is critical to your profitability. Gas is one of the biggest. Checkout https://uberpeople.net/threads/cheapest-gas.140059/
> Also most new drivers are unaware of critical Insurance issues, Checkout the link below.


I think I jinxed myself the other day when I gave my tips percentage (at that time, 25% of my pax had tipped me since tipping in the app became possible) Yesterday I had 5 out of 15 people tip (and I truly hate the other 10 who didn't tip despite getting an alert from Uber about matching tips - I mean, you cheap fudgeruckers who don't tip really suck monkey balls! You can't spare a damn BUCK?!) but today and Monday were flops.

Monday I didn't get a single tip - What a bunch of twignuts. Today ONE pax tipped- out of 14.

I always start the day so optimistically: even if I don't get a surge, I figure SOME of these losers will tip, especially if they aren't paying surge prices. Half my rides today were tweens or teens using their parents' Uber accounts, so I wasn't very hopeful on those. I got stuck in Pacific Palisades and Brentwood today, then a little of the Valley. I topped the day off with a ride to Dodgers Stadium- and got stuck in Hollywood HELL on my way home. Ugh. But I also had some pretty great pax, fun to chat with and funny as hell.


----------



## goneubering

JesusisLord777 said:


> This week is almost over and I just did the math, and out of 33 trips, 17 people tipped me, which comes out to around 51%.
> 
> Someone asked if I solicit tips, and the answer is that I don't ever talk about tips, unless the passenger brings up the subject in a conversation.
> 
> I don't offer water or snacks, but I always try and keep my car spotless, I open doors for people as often as I can, and I dress nice. (Suit and tie, or business casual.)
> 
> I also try and read people right away, and talk if they want to talk and be quiet if they don't. Most people will engage you if they want conversation, but sometimes you get a shy person that wants to talk but just needs to feel comfortable.


51% is remarkable!!!


----------



## JesusisLord777

goneubering said:


> 51% is remarkable!!!


Thanks! So far this week I only have 9 rides, but 5 of them have tipped, so that puts me at 55%, for the moment.


----------



## Julescase

JesusisLord777 said:


> Thanks! So far this week I only have 9 rides, but 5 of them have tipped, so that puts me at 55%, for the moment.


55% is amazing - may I ask you if you're doing something special during rides or what you think is getting you such great results?


----------



## DelaK

Usually I get 10-20 dollars in tips a day. But I drive in SF where people have money so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Julescase

DelaK said:


> Usually I get 10-20 dollars in tips a day. But I drive in SF where people have money so that might have something to do with it.


Yeah NY and San Francisco are in a league of their own. I had a guy from Manhattan today who tipped me five dollars in cash on a nine dollar ride, which was nice. I feel like New Yorkers are almost a guaranteed tip since they were used to paying ridiculous taxi prices before Uber ( if they're over the age of 30. )


----------



## JesusisLord777

Julescase said:


> 55% is amazing - may I ask you if you're doing something special during rides or what you think is getting you such great results?


Well... I don't have any tip signs, and I never talk about tips, unless the subject is somehow brought up by the passenger, I don't offer water or snacks, (I have given a stick of gum a couple of times, but that doesn't happen very often).

The things that I do, however, are:

Always keep the car spotless.

Keep music off, unless requested, or I get a sense that the passenger wants some on, (I do have a Sirius Xm subscription, but I have only had to put music on for a passenger 7-8 times or so. )

Always dress nice. (I wear a suit, business casual, or suit minus the sport coat).

I try and read people, and accommodate them, accordingly. Most passengers want to talk, and I oblige, but if they don't, then I pickup on it quickly, and stay quiet. Occasionally you get someone that wants to talk but is shy, and you have to kind of get them comfortable first.

I always try and open the door for people. The only time I don't, is if traffic conditions won't allow it, or the passenger is so close to the pickup point by the time I get to the pin, that I don't really have a chance to do so.

I am willing to make multiple stops. Some people don't like to do this, but I find that most people appreciate it, and I have often been tipped because I was willing to go to a gas station, drug store, etc, and be pleasant about it.

I will do fast food runs, but I don't allow eating in my car. Drunk people are often good tippers after a dive thru run.


----------



## Johnny Driver

DelaK said:


> Usually I get 10-20 dollars in tips a day. But I drive in SF where people have money so that might have something to do with it.


And your cost of living is through the roof. I live in central Florida and housing and other costs are moderate to low in my town. So less is more?



JesusisLord777 said:


> Well... I don't have any tip signs, and I never talk about tips, unless the subject is somehow brought up by the passenger, I don't offer water or snacks, (I have given a stick of gum a couple of times, but that doesn't happen very often).
> 
> The things that I do, however, are:
> 
> Always keep the car spotless.


What kind of car do you drive and what year? I often think my car is off putting to some pax because it's on the small side. I have had several comments from pax how small it is but sometimes they follow that up with "but it's surprisingly roomy for the size". I drive a 2011 Nissan Versa Hatchback. If I put a suit on in this car I think I would look out of place.


----------



## Julescase

JesusisLord777 said:


> Well... I don't have any tip signs, and I never talk about tips, unless the subject is somehow brought up by the passenger, I don't offer water or snacks, (I have given a stick of gum a couple of times, but that doesn't happen very often).
> 
> The things that I do, however, are:
> 
> Always keep the car spotless.
> 
> Keep music off, unless requested, or I get a sense that the passenger wants some on, (I do have a Sirius Xm subscription, but I have only had to put music on for a passenger 7-8 times or so. )
> 
> Always dress nice. (I wear a suit, business casual, or suit minus the sport coat).
> 
> I try and read people, and accommodate them, accordingly. Most passengers want to talk, and I oblige, but if they don't, then I pickup on it quickly, and stay quiet. Occasionally you get someone that wants to talk but is shy, and you have to kind of get them comfortable first.
> 
> I always try and open the door for people. The only time I don't, is if traffic conditions won't allow it, or the passenger is so close to the pickup point by the time I get to the pin, that I don't really have a chance to do so.
> 
> I am willing to make multiple stops. Some people don't like to do this, but I find that most people appreciate it, and I have often been tipped because I was willing to go to a gas station, drug store, etc, and be pleasant about it.
> 
> I will do fast food runs, but I don't allow eating in my car. Drunk people are often good tippers after a dive thru run.


Cool, thank you for the intel. You are probably the most impressive Uber driver they've gotten and your tips reflect that fact.

I like to think I do most of what you mentioned, minus opening doors for people (as a woman I'd feel a bit odd doing that, plus, honesty, I'm a little lazy once I'm in my Uber zone). I always have music playing very quietly, unless the person wants me to blast it in which case I'm happy to, just for a change of pace. And I'm the same way about chatting, if someone is into having a conversation, I'm happy to oblige. If they seem like they just want to be texting or playing on their phone or watching the scenery as I drive, I'm happy to stay silent. I usually wear maxi dresses (long, floor-length dresses and skirts, for the guys who wonder WTH a Maxi Dress is) or pants with summery tops, something comfortable but nice.

I just finished an OK day with 4 people giving me tips. Not bad. Not amazing. Annoying Hollywood Bowl drop-off but she tipped me so that made it alright. Then a Griffith Park Observatory drop off , a subsequent Observatory pick up immediately after that. I don't mind the trafficky, crowded area pick ups and drop offs if they flow into one another easily.

Also, what the HELL is up with pax insisting on being picked up along a busy road between the hours and 4 PM and 7 PM when it says "absolutely no stopping" rather than going down a nearby side street only 20 steps away and entering an address then waiting there? I know I'm being nitpicky, but it pisses me off when someone enters a stupid, impractical address that is either impossible to get to or will piss off 30 other cars behind me when I stop to pick up pax who don't think about that kind if thing? Am I asking too much here?


----------



## JesusisLord777

Johnny Driver said:


> And your cost of living is through the roof. I live in central Florida and housing and other costs are moderate to low in my town. So less is more?
> 
> What kind of car do you drive and what year? I often think my car is off putting to some pax because it's on the small side. I have had several comments from pax how small it is but sometimes they follow that up with "but it's surprisingly roomy for the size". I drive a 2011 Nissan Versa Hatchback. If I put a suit on in this car I think I would look out of place.


I can understand how with some cars, a suit might not fit the motif. I drive a 08 Infiniti fx-35, so the overall vibe I try to create is one of professionalism. A suit works well with what I'm going for.

I think that keeping music off is a very underrated tactic. No matter what you play, someone isn't going to like it, but most people won't care if there isn't any playing.



Julescase said:


> Cool, thank you for the intel. You are probably the most impressive Uber driver they've gotten and your tips reflect that fact.
> 
> I like to think I do most of what you mentioned, minus opening doors for people (as a woman I'd feel a bit odd doing that, plus, honesty, I'm a little lazy once I'm in my Uber zone). I always have music playing very quietly, unless the person wants me to blast it in which case I'm happy to, just for a change of pace. And I'm the same way about chatting, if someone is into having a conversation, I'm happy to oblige. If they seem like they just want to be texting or playing on their phone or watching the scenery as I drive, I'm happy to stay silent. I usually wear maxi dresses (long, floor-length dresses and skirts, for the guys who wonder WTH a Maxi Dress is) or pants with summery tops, something comfortable but nice.
> 
> I just finished an OK day with 4 people giving me tips. Not bad. Not amazing. Annoying Hollywood Bowl drop-off but she tipped me so that made it alright. Then a Griffith Park Observatory drop off , a subsequent Observatory pick up immediately after that. I don't mind the trafficky, crowded area pick ups and drop offs if they flow into one another easily.
> 
> Also, what the HELL is up with pax insisting on being picked up along a busy road between the hours and 4 PM and 7 PM when it says "absolutely no stopping" rather than going down a nearby side street only 20 steps away and entering an address then waiting there? I know I'm being nitpicky, but it pisses me off when someone enters a stupid, impractical address that is either impossible to get to or will piss off 30 other cars behind me when I stop to pick up pax who don't think about that kind if thing? Am I asking too much here?


I lived in California most of my life, but I've never Ubered there... I would never want to mess with the Hollywood Bowl... Ugh!


----------



## Aerodrifting

Julescase said:


> Cool, thank you for the intel. You are probably the most impressive Uber driver they've gotten and your tips reflect that fact.
> 
> I like to think I do most of what you mentioned, minus opening doors for people (as a woman I'd feel a bit odd doing that, plus, honesty, I'm a little lazy once I'm in my Uber zone). I always have music playing very quietly, unless the person wants me to blast it in which case I'm happy to, just for a change of pace. And I'm the same way about chatting, if someone is into having a conversation, I'm happy to oblige. If they seem like they just want to be texting or playing on their phone or watching the scenery as I drive, I'm happy to stay silent. I usually wear maxi dresses (long, floor-length dresses and skirts, for the guys who wonder WTH a Maxi Dress is) or pants with summery tops, something comfortable but nice.
> 
> I just finished an OK day with 4 people giving me tips. Not bad. Not amazing. Annoying Hollywood Bowl drop-off but she tipped me so that made it alright. Then a Griffith Park Observatory drop off , a subsequent Observatory pick up immediately after that. I don't mind the trafficky, crowded area pick ups and drop offs if they flow into one another easily.
> 
> Also, what the HELL is up with pax insisting on being picked up along a busy road between the hours and 4 PM and 7 PM when it says "absolutely no stopping" rather than going down a nearby side street only 20 steps away and entering an address then waiting there? I know I'm being nitpicky, but it pisses me off when someone enters a stupid, impractical address that is either impossible to get to or will piss off 30 other cars behind me when I stop to pick up pax who don't think about that kind if thing? Am I asking too much here?


Did a Hollywood bowl drop off yesterday, Never wanted to do it again. 
Picked up a fat entitled African American lady at Sheraton Grand around 7pm, Waited 4 mins before she came down to the ramp. Then she asked me to navigate surface streets only, Even though it shows 101 will only take 25 mins. In the end it took us one hour to get to Highland and Odin where all those parking officers are. One officer came up to my car and suggest we do the drop off before the intersection of Highland and Odin and walk rest of the way since cars couldn't even move, "It will be faster for you" the officer said. Being entitled as she is, The pax refused to move: "Is it faster for him or me?" "For both of you." Finally she got out of my car without a Thank you. Now think of it, Let me go back to change her rating to one star for wasting 30 mins of my time.


----------



## Julescase

Aerodrifting said:


> Did a Hollywood bowl drop off yesterday, Never wanted to do it again.
> Picked up a fat entitled African American lady at Sheraton Grand around 7pm, Waited 4 mins before she came down to the ramp. Then she asked me to navigate surface streets only, Even though it shows 101 will only take 25 mins. In the end it took us one hour to get to Highland and Odin where all those parking officers are. One officer came up to my car and suggest we do the drop off before the intersection of Highland and Odin and walk rest of the way since cars couldn't even move, "It will be faster for you" the officer said. Being entitled as she is, The pax refused to move: "Is it faster for him or me?" "For both of you." Finally she got out of my car without a Thank you. Now think of it, Let me go back to change her rating to one star for wasting 30 mins of my time.


Omg !! I so feel your pain! I tried suggesting that my pax get out a block before the HB entrance and walk the rest of the (short) way, since it would've taken longer for me to drive that short distance than it would for her to walk since the traffic was not moving. She refused and that meant I had to spend an extra 20 minutes in hideous traffic making zero money as she sat in my backseat and waited for me to drive her going about .0001 mile per hour. Are people getting lazier or am I just getting *****ier? Or is it a little of both?


----------



## Robert finnly

2%



Bozewoman said:


> I only work about 2 hours a day (side job) but the amount of tips I get is low. I'd say only about 15 - 20% of my fares tip. I'm not even asking a lot. Geeze, a buck or two.
> And I think Uber taking 25% is WAY too high. Not quite sure yet if this is worth it, especially buying my own gas.


You wish they took 25% lol thats old and gone. Now on avg they swipe 40% and highest i seen them take is 60%. But that 60% could be cause of this 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-i...r-tips-under-service-fee.194345/#post-2900980


----------



## goneubering

JesusisLord777 said:


> This week is almost over and I just did the math, and out of 33 trips, 17 people tipped me, which comes out to around 51%.
> 
> Someone asked if I solicit tips, and the answer is that I don't ever talk about tips, unless the passenger brings up the subject in a conversation.
> 
> I don't offer water or snacks, but I always try and keep my car spotless, I open doors for people as often as I can, and I dress nice. (Suit and tie, or business casual.)
> 
> I also try and read people right away, and talk if they want to talk and be quiet if they don't. Most people will engage you if they want conversation, but sometimes you get a shy person that wants to talk but just needs to feel comfortable.


Uh oh. You wear a suit and tie?! Should I trash all my Hawaiian shirts?


----------



## Maven

We know that Uber is not always automatically paying the in-App tips that drivers are owed. 
If you have any proof or evidence of this then please document it at
https://uberpeople.net/threads/documenting-uber-stealing-tips-from-drivers.194507/


----------



## goneubering

Two trips today. Two tips. 100% so far!!!!

Usually I run about 10%. I just can't bear the idea of wearing a suit and tie again.


----------



## shmil

JesusisLord777 said:


> I just did the math for the last two weeks, and in both weeks I had 33% of my passengers tip me. I was wondering what the percentages are for other members of the forum?


God bless you man. You must be real good. 
I'm in NYC with a 4.8 star rating and maybe get 2 to 5 %. But I must admit that I don't try too hard.


----------



## ubermom35

24 trips. Not a single tip. Hubby on the other hand, 30 trips and a tip almost every time. I'm polite, dressed like a mom, music not too loud, car has a worn in feel due to age and kids but still clean. The only thing I can see that I'm doing wrong...about half the time the map directs me to the person but the pin is in a different spot. How can I accommodate when they aren't where they're supposed to be???


----------



## JesusisLord777

ubermom35 said:


> 24 trips. Not a single tip. Hubby on the other hand, 30 trips and a tip almost every time. I'm polite, dressed like a mom, music not too loud, car has a worn in feel due to age and kids but still clean. The only thing I can see that I'm doing wrong...about half the time the map directs me to the person but the pin is in a different spot. How can I accommodate when they aren't where they're supposed to be???


Every time I get a new trip I zoom in and take a close look at the pin, and try to see if anything looks off. If something doesen't make sense then I text the passenger for a clarification.

If that doesn't work, then I make a judgment call. Sometimes it makes more sense to go to the pin, and sometimes you need to defer to the physical address given... Take everything on a case by case basis.


----------



## Maven

JesusisLord777 said:


> Every time I get a new trip I zoom in and take a close look at the pin, and try to see if anything looks off. If something doesen't make sense then I text the passenger for a clarification. If that doesn't work, then I make a judgment call. Sometimes it makes more sense to go to the pin, and sometimes you need to defer to the physical address given... Take everything on a case by case basis.


Sometimes tipping is just luck. Other times, you are not aware he is doing something appreciated by the passengers that you are not. I suggest that you go for a pretend ride and observe everything he does from the perspective of a passenger. It may have nothing to do with how quickly you arrive for pickup.


----------



## Johnny Driver

JesusisLord777 said:


> Every time I get a new trip I zoom in and take a close look at the pin, and try to see if anything looks off. If something doesen't make sense then I text the passenger for a clarification.
> 
> If that doesn't work, then I make a judgment call. Sometimes it makes more sense to go to the pin, and sometimes you need to defer to the physical address given... Take everything on a case by case basis.


I have a frequent pick up bar that the pin is always off and sometimes a half a mile away off but now I know if it's close to that place then it's probably where the pax are and I send a text asking if that is where they are at. One guy I picked up there said I was his 4 driver he tired to get to pick him up but the others canceled when they couldn't find him. He tipped me $5


----------



## CPUberMan

1 in 10 rides I get a tip.


----------



## negeorgia

With Lyft: 20%.... Before app tipping with Uber 4%.... Now maybe 8%....


----------



## JesusisLord777

Johnny Driver said:


> I have a frequent pick up bar that the pin is always off and sometimes a half a mile away off but now I know if it's close to that place then it's probably where the pax are and I send a text asking if that is where they are at. One guy I picked up there said I was his 4 driver he tired to get to pick him up but the others canceled when they couldn't find him. He tipped me $5


Yes! By putting in a little bit of effort, and analysis of the pin, you can make it a lot easier for the customer. Having experience in your city helps, of course, but I think that a lot of drivers don't bother to really take a close look at the pin and that can cost them.


----------



## MJess

before the tipping feature tips were pretty low.. now that pax can use the app to tip things are looking better.. they usually choose to round up the fare price so if its like $9.30 will pay $10.. i am around 40% now so I am getting there..


----------



## Johnny Driver

Tipping for me went from 10% to 20% when online tip was added sometimes a bit higher.


----------



## Hopindrew

daviceras said:


> Last 100 trips: 14% passengers tipped me


That's why you make them load their own luggage in and out of the vehicle. When they ask to stop at a convenience store or fast food place charge them at least 20 bucks. That's how you make shit happen.


----------



## Tnasty

Nick781 said:


> 3-5 percent tip me


Ya me too.Bartenders and waitresses never do.


----------

